# Solved: Powerpoint--can't find sound icon



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

hi,

i am using Powerpoint 2000. I received a ppt file with a nice wav file. i would like to copy and paste that sound file into another powerpoint file.

the wav file is on the first slide, but my problem is that i can't find the sound icon. i deleted all the text and pictures from that first slide because i thought maybe the sound icon was hiding behind the text, but it wasn't. now all i see is a blank 1st slide and the slide plays music, but i still can't see the sound icon.

if i go to Slide Transition, under Sound, it says the name of the wav file so i know the wav file is there somewhere. and i hear it playing, so i know it's there.

does anyone know how i can find that sound icon or otherwise copy and paste that wav file into another ppt file?

thanks,


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Look for it off to the side. If your view is such that you see the slide and a very small border, put it at 25% or something, and look for the sound icon off to the side...


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

I looked to the side and i put the slide at 25%, but i still can't find that icon. Help!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yay! rutica sent me her file. After a bit of back and forth, and a little help from PowerPoint MVP Kathy Jacobs, we figgered it out. Save the file as HTML! Now, rutica got errors in 2000 when she did it, but it went swimmingly for me in 2003. But, everyone knows (you DO, don't you?) that from 2002 and up, error handling in the Office apps improved tremendously.

Cool! We got it fixed.

rutica: I'm marking this one solved.


----------



## pablo123 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

I got a powerpoint witha sound playing in the background. I want to use that sound for another ppt, but Im unable to "loacte" the sound object/icon. 

tried tosearch the sound icon (as mentioned in the thread) but still unable to.

Pls suggest some way of detecting a hidden sound file and using it for ppt.

thanks in advance
pablo


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It is usually not hidden unless it is setup to load when the slide transitions. I typically teach my students to place the icon off-screen like anne specified or I have them place the sound icon underneath another object. So try moving things around and seeing if you can see a speaker icon.


----------



## pablo123 (Aug 7, 2007)

hi thanks for ur prompt reply
I did try looking behind Images, texboxes etc. but couldnt locate the icon.
Its only in the first slide (as I saw a sound file in Slide Transition )

Any other way, i can locate it.....


----------



## pablo123 (Aug 7, 2007)

hi thanks for ur prompt reply
I did try "looking behind" Images, texboxes etc. but couldnt locate the icon.
Its only in the first slide (as I saw a sound file in Slide Transition )

Any other way, i can locate it.....


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you saw the sound file in the slide transition then you will not see the speaker icon. How did you receive this powerpoint presentation and in what format was it sent to you in? If you email it to me via my profile, (click on my name) then I will take a look at it.


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

Did you try the suggestion Anne told me? Open the Powerpoint and go to File, Save As and in the Save As Type drop down box, choose HTML.

Powerpoint will create a new folder that contains all the individual pictures in your presentation. Also, the wav file should be in that new folder. Then you can copy and paste the wav file into your new presentation.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

When the sound is in the slide transition then it does not show the icon to you in the slide itself. When you save as a web page. Make sure it is a regular html formated web page as well. The single page does not extract the files into a folder. Within the folder you will see generically named sound files. One of these is the one you want. Also you can go to "File">>"Save as Webpage" from the menu bar in the newer versions of powerpoint.


----------



## pablo123 (Aug 7, 2007)

hi Rutica

Thnks alot, jimr381 did the same thing and it worked.

Hope I could of some help to you guys in future 

bbye
Pablo


----------



## cutieboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm encountering the same problem and have follow the suggestions provided and I still can't find the sound object/icon.

I'm using Powerpoint 2003 Prof edition SP2. The file sent was a *.ppt

Further help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
cutieboy


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum cutieboy. The Sound file will be in a separate file within the folder that it makes.


----------

